

2011 Best Places to Work - Employees' Choice Awards - vdondeti
http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Places-to-Work-LST_KQ0,19.htm

======
japaget
If your company didn't make the top 50 but it is reasonably large, you can
probably find it here: <http://www.glassdoor.com/site-directory/company-
reviews.htm> Scroll down to the Alphabetical Listings "@Roa - Acad Acad -
Adva" etc. if your company isn't on the main list. I found that the reviews
have many insightful comments, with separate sections on "Pros", "Cons", and
"My Advice To Senior Management".

------
hvs
These lists always bother me because the one characteristic the companies
listed always seem to share is: "It's a big corporation with thousands of
employees". Precisely the one characteristic that immediately takes it off my
list of "great place to work."

------
jfm3
I found that many of the reviews on glassdoor.com were seriously misguided or
contained factual flaws. Not that I work at any of these places.

